# Weicher Seitenwechsel



## gerd87 (18. September 2005)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit Javascript einen Seitenübergang zu erzeugen, der die alte Seite langsam ausblendet und die neue Seite einblendet?

hab es schon mit dem <meta... versucht. Wenn ich es aber benutze, funktioniert ein anderer Filter nicht mehr. Deshalb muss es Javascript sein.


----------



## TroubleXA (19. September 2005)

Naja, ich muss gestehen mit Javascript fällt mri da nix ein, aber es kommt mir Spontan Flash in den Sinn, wie wäre es damit?


----------



## gerd87 (19. September 2005)

Mit Flash hab ich noch nie etwas zu tun gehabt. Bin eher auf php, html, javascript spezialisiert.
Wenn du ein konkretes Beispiel hast, wie man das mit Flash anwendet, werde ich es natürlich ausprobieren.


----------



## gerd87 (19. September 2005)

Ich habe versucht es so zu lösen:

```
var i=100;

function verblassen(){ 
        
        if(i>0)
        {
            i--;
            document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0].style.filter="alpha(opacity="+i+")";

            window.setTimeout("verblassen();",1);
        }
}
```

Sobald ich aber die Funktion aufrufe, werden alle Filter, die auf der Seite benutzt wurden deaktiviert. Außerdem passiert das Verblassen viel zu langsam für ein Seitenwechsel.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das lösen könnte?


----------

